# Hey everyone!  I'm looking for a specific furry manga.



## MrJellyfish (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm looking for a specific furry manga.  I remember finding it about a year ago and I haven't been able to find any information on it no matter how hard I tired. 

The story was about a human girl who's mom just turned into a furry one day, so they had to move to a new town populated entirely by other furry people.  The girl runs into this big, tough wolf girl and something about her causes the wolf girl to want to see her more later on.

That's all I can remember.  If anyone here could help me out I'd be very grateful.


----------



## darkvoid305 (Mar 24, 2019)

mofu kano pot-pourri


----------

